# survival of the fittest



## vegetunks 77 (Apr 10, 2011)

In the near future in 2016 a company named robuks health care was created to cure diseases like aids And heal uncurable parts of the body like the brain ,heart and other important parts of the body.Robuks was nearly perfect but at the time they could only heal part of the heart and the brain so they could only help people that was alive not bring people back from the dead .In late 2017 they started project life, project life whas about bringing humans back to life who have died recently by healing the heart and the and brain so when they come back to life they regain there recent memories and not become zombies .In november 21 2018 They attempted to bring someone back to life at robuks health care in los angeles.The second in command of robuks told the doctors not to do it today but they continued it. It had worked so they brung back other patients as well.In early 2019 to be exact febuary 24 all people the project had worked on died but they didn't stay dead they all woke up and attacked all nearby people around them .This was the start of the disease molaptin named on the 25th of february molaptin is a disease that constanly eats up the brain and regenerate every other part of the body .The infection is spreading fight, for your life or die.


Name:

Age:

Picture:

Height:

Weight:

bio: You don't need one


Everyone starts in los angeles only one character per a person. Join if you like


----------

